# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  Killing yourself in a Lucid Dream.

## Night Wolf

Hey, I know this thought is a really wierd one, but my flatmate asked me today what would happen if you tried to kill yourself in a dream? I think its actually a really interesting question. Has anyone ever done this or thought about doing this? 

P.S.  Monkeys. Lots of Monkeys.

----------


## kimpossible

I've been presumably seriously injured or killed in LD and there's two results possible in mine:  Fade to black and then new dreamscene or fade to black and loss of lucidity.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Sup, Night Wolf? Welcome to Dream Views.

I'm just going to repost one of my earlier replies about dream death.





> Anyway, back to the death issue. I've had many different experiences with death in my dreams. I've been cut up by a chainsaw in a dream when I was a kid, which I still remember pretty vividly, and saw my dying body from the outside. (I've only left my body twice in my life, in dreams, and they were both after dream-death. After all other deaths, except the last situation I'll talk about, I woke up.)
> The second time I left my dead body, I had to watch my parents come into my room and find my body on the bed, having died in my dream-sleep, and see them mourn and hold my body while I could only watch from right beside them as a spirit. In the dream directly before that one, I was on a plane and the person next to me told me that I was on a plane to heaven, everyone around me was dead, and I had died in my sleep...which I felt So ripped off for (I mean who wants to die in their sleep in the healthiest shape they've ever been in?........THEN....I had the false awakening, where I woke up in my room, only to look beside me and see...ME laying on my pillow, dead in my sleep.
> ..A dream char telling you you're dead, and having it confirmed by a false awakening in which you saw your dead body.. Talk about Traumatizing. O.o! I was shaking when I finally woke up after it was all over.
> 
> However, I've had a much more....entertaining experience with dream-death not long ago.
> Some friends and I found ourselves in a hub connecting a bunch of chamber/dungeon rooms. Making our way through one room, we found it was boobytrapped. Various razors, spikes and solid surfaces protruded out of the walls while the walls came in, themselves, slowly crushing and impaling every one of us. Eek Yeah, that sucked too, but there is a twist to this one. When we died, we all manifsted in the hub-corridor again, looking around at each other like....\"Huh?\" It turns out the doors to each of these rooms led to different dream scenes, like teleporting to different deadly scenarios, where the object was simply to die and rematerialize in the hub-corridor! lol. So over and over we all ran around this area like cracked-out kids at Six Flags dying in God knows how many ways, just to get brought back to the central hub like we were playing Unreal Tournament. Lol. The only one of those deaths I can really remember was one where stepping through a door dropped me on the top of the front of a speeding train, and there was another train coming toward us on the parallel track. So, when the second train got close enough, I leapt forward off of the train I was on, just a little to the side, and smacked head first into the oncoming train. Rolling around laughing
> 
> Unscathed, I just rematerialized in the corridor and swapped death-stories with my friends. Rofl. Good Times. [/b]

----------


## Tsen

I've never killed myself (on purpose) in an LD.  I've died plenty.  Nukes, tanks, guns in general, explosives, polar bears, nerf bats, lightsabers, flying cars, very large blue-hued birds, etc.  LOTS of dying.  What's happened afterwards varies.  Sometimes, I fade to black and wake up.  Sometimes it goes to a new dream scene, like Kim, but the most interesting is when i reach some sort of 'Afterlife' in a dream.  Really odd.  It's varied.  Once it was some sort of blue ether, stretching all the way in both directions.  Once it was green fields and mountains (sort of like the dream I had last night, see my DJ), and a few times it's been really odd things, such as dying and going to my neighbor's backyard.  THAT was an odd dream.  Happened to be the one where I was killed twice, once by lightsabers and once by giant blue owls...

Anyway, killing yourself in a suicide-type way in a dream isn't good.  I wouldn't reccommend it to anybody.  Killing yourself with such intent in a dream is sort of manifesting depressed thoughts, and not in a good way.  Depression isn't fun, and I know it isn't easy to get out of (been there), but HOLY HELL don't suicide.  Ugh.  Pointless, and you're not around to think, "Hey...maybe I shouldn't have done that" afterwards.  You only get one shot at life, might as well make it all the way to the end and bitch about how terrible it was afterwards.  PLEASE don't whine about how terrible your life is now.  I've heard it before, and I've come to the conclusion that sob stories are sob stories, no matter what mask they're wearing, and they all SUCK.  Guess what?  We're on the same planet as you.  We got used to it.  Do the same and shut up.  And don't you dare kill yourself to get out of it.  
*ahem*  So.  Maybe next time I'll shut up BEFORE I get out on these tangents.

----------


## kimpossible

The IBeam of the mouse cursor was over the "c" in "flying cars" so it read "flying ears".  I think I'll be laughing about that for awhile.  "Killed by flying ears??!!?!?!?"

----------


## Night Wolf

Yes I must agree that killing youself in a Lucid Dream would not be one of the best ideas. There are much better things to do with ur time in an LD than die! However wierd the consequences might be. I've been half eaten by a shark in one of my dreams, but I'm pretty sure I have never stayed in my dream to see the aftermath of my death. I just thought I'd see what people have to say about it, although I'm sure there have been many threads that explore death in dreams. I just couldn't be assed looking for any good ones.   ::D:  

[/quote]

----------


## kimpossible

Which half?   :tongue2:

----------


## Night Wolf

My legs basically. I almost went Lucid that time actually, but I got too excited and woke up just like a n00b.

----------


## Leo Volont

Dear Night Wolf,

I really can't believe you are in the least bit sincere, or you have not thought this through.  Now, if a Dreamer is Lucid then one could hardly suppose that he would even think suicide even possible -- one would simply know that the Dreamer cannot be killed.  So, where there can be no possibility, there can be no True Intent.  I can't believe you could not discern this on your own.

The other possibility is that in an ordinary dream, a person is truly suicidal and intends, really, to put an end to his or her life.  In that case, I can hardly think you would be so indiscreet as to treat the subject so lightly.

But perhaps I should not be so strict with you, since you are contemplating suicide, are you not?  But you really should think it through a bit more before attempting it.  I'm not quite sure you really understand the finality that it really entails.

----------


## Night Wolf

Wow. What the fuck are you talking about!? There is no fucking way I would ever contemplate suicide thank you very much! Yeah, maybe I should have thought about it a bit more before posting, but for christ's sake man take it a little more light-heartedly. I've seen ur responses in other threads and I suppose I shouldn't be surprised that you are COMPLETELY over-analysing this post. I merely wanted to see what people had to say on the matter. 

Even if you were lucid you would still be able to find a way of killing your dream self, even if it is a little disturbed. 

I find it offensive that you have made this post Leo, I would have thought more people on this site would leave their minds open to ideas and discussion.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

lol...Leo....  ::chuckle::  

I think dream death is what you make of it, Night Wolf. If you take it to mean a deep and spiritual event, whether it is self inflicted or not, it is going to be just that. As I said, I had a damn good time repeatedly killing myself and regenerating. Consider, of course, that I know how ignorant, selfish, and straight up retarded the concept of suicide is.   ::rolllaugh::  

Make of it what you will.

----------


## kimpossible

I think it's a valid question presented in an intelligent and intelligible sort of way.  

1) Can you suicide in a dream?
2) What can you expect in effect/aftereffect from such an act?

He never said "I'm wanting to kill myself", rather he made a query from curiosity.  I'm fully 100% absolutely and totally behind him there.  Let's treat his question with the seriousness it deserves, not in the assumption that it's a cry for help but in the assumption that it is a questing mind doing what it does.

----------


## Scruffy

Long ago, when I was probalby under 10, I would become lucid once in a while.  For some reason, I did a lot of suicides in my dreams, just for the fun of it.  One of my favorites was jumping off of buildings, because I liked the feeling of falling.  Had I realized what options were actually available to me, I probalby would have spent my time doing other things.

As I see things now, I wouln't run around seeking death.  If I come up against death, I'd much rather face it than run, but dream suicides don't strike me as being worth the time.  I think it would be a lot more fun to pull off what are usually considered suicidal stunts... and come out unharmed!

----------


## nesgirl119

Actually, when I get mad at myself, I do that in a LD all the time. I actually think it is kind of funny, b/c whenever I kill myself, I wake up immediately!
And I actually commited suicide many times in my LDs after 7th grade, b/c I was mad at myself!

----------


## andorf

i dont think ive ever intentionally killed myself in a dream but id like to give it a go.like jumo off some high buildings or somethin

----------


## nina

Committing LD Suicide
http://www.dreamviews.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=10262[/quote]

----------


## Leo Volont

> _Originally posted by Night Wolf_
> *Wow. What the fuck are you talking about!? There is no fucking way I would ever contemplate suicide thank you very much! Yeah, maybe I should have thought about it a bit more before posting, but for christ's sake man take it a little more light-heartedly. I've seen ur responses in other threads and I suppose I shouldn't be surprised that you are COMPLETELY over-analysing this post. I merely wanted to see what people had to say on the matter. 
> 
> Even if you were lucid you would still be able to find a way of killing your dream self, even if it is a little disturbed. 
> 
> I find it offensive that you have made this post Leo, I would have thought more people on this site would leave their minds open to ideas and discussion.*



So I am the one being offensive while you are the one making this huge joke out of Suicide.  Indeed! What mirror are you looking at?

----------


## kimpossible

Whew.  Tell your doctor I suggested he up the dosage there, Leo.

----------


## Ex Nine

Hey, Leo. I think this is a complex topic and "sucide" is a loaded word. Many people do not use it in the same way, especially in the context of an LD. Personally, I don't see how it's possible for a suicidal person to even _become_ lucid, since it usually takes some effort to pay attention to their surroundings, which the suicidal person is trying ignore or get rid of.

That said, nothing wrong with suicide in an LD (in this context, suicide does not mean the same thing... being in an LD means knowing you're not going to *really* die... just sort of fake die). After all, when the experience is over, what more could convince a person to think, "no way in hell am I ever going to think about doing that in real life!"

Ahem. The following happened a long time ago. It could be almost 10 years now. But I remember every detail. I was really brash back then.  :smiley: 

I flew around an imaginary, clean and therefore slightly futuristic metropolis. I landed on a large building and admired my city, how as if it welcomed me by simply just being in a dream before I was lucid and knew it was my own. What could be more fun than this. How could I be more powerful, than being able to effortlessly create something so huge, original and beautiful? What happened if picked something I thought impossible and put a little effort into it? All these thoughts happened quickly and at a non-verbal level. Indeed, I really just wanted to learn something.

I hadn't been afraid of death before this. I'm not sure when I stopped being afraid of death, or if I ever was. I was born on my mother's father's birthday, she would always tell me. And I'd say, where is he? I want to meet him! And she'd say that he was dead, and I don't remember grasping it at first. Other kids had two grandathers. It wouldn't do for me to have just one.

But, being so strong and wanting to learn, I wanted to take advantage of my circumstantial immortality and trick the dream into thinking I was dying, so that it would let me go through the system. Mind you, the only intelligence I felt in this dream was my own. It felt like there was no God, no personification of death, and all this truly made it seem like heaven. So this idea that I would "trick" the dream was actually worse than the desire to commit suicide, and that had effects later on that were independent of this experience.

So, I was particularly interested in the moment immediately after death. You know how we're interested in the moment immediately before the Big Bang? It was kind of like that. I knew I wouldn't die, so I wanted to see if I could "test" dying and see if I could get a glimpse of it. Only a fool would face death if he didn't know he was, in some way, immortal. Again, all these thoughts happened quickly and at a non-verbal level. When you're confident, you just don't think in words very much.

I walked off the edge and jumped, flying a bit. I decided I wanted to fly _into_ the ground. Make it look real good. So the natural world in this dream would be like, "okay, this guy's dead, he's done the dying thing and now he's in the afterlife or whatever it is we have reserved just for the dead." Again, non-verbal thoughts.  :wink2: 

It was like I thought, "Here I come death! That means I'm going to be waiting for you to _bring it_."

I dented the sidewalk and the side of a building across the street, at the orthoganal where they met. I seem to have destroyed my skull, cracked my neck, and collapsed my spine. What a good one. That should've done it! A sharp pain seemed to start at the top of my head where it met the ground but then it quickly diminished.

I was vibrating all over, kind of like a shiver, but a billion times more powerful. There was a definite Fourier transformation... one smaller wave was being carried on a much larger wave. The big one seemed to go up and down my spine, stretching my body from the sides... like something looking at me would see double-vision going in and out. [Edit: Actually, that means there was probably a third, much larger wave carrying them both that I didn't even notice] The smaller one, touched every corner of my body, seemingly coming out of the larger one.

I was getting up, and then noticed a _headache_, emphasis on both the head and ache. Like a headrush from hell. I fell back to the ground again. There was no dead body lying there. I thought, "This was _stupid_. I'm never doing this again."

And awoke.

Interestingly, I had no headache. Absolutely none. In fact, I was sleeping pretty peacefully! That really freaked me out more than anything, probably, because I didn't understand it. I had thought paralysis only happened from the neck down, and that, like my eye muscles being able to move the same way, a la Laberge experiments, that there would also be some discernable pain in my head.

So, there's nothing wrong with an LD suicide, but, I just don't see the point. Not anymore, at least.  :smiley: 

What's dangerous is trying to "trick" the dream. That's a dumb as hell idea. Don't ever try to trick yourself. You're literally asking to put yourself down. It doesn't matter if you're already powerful, or good at something, and you're tempted to handicap yourself, to try and make things more interesting and "fair." That's just _dumb_.   :Mad:

----------


## kimpossible

Is that like never playing with radioactive materials or not flying a kite in a storm, or looking for a fillament that will glow in a vacuum, or infecting yourself with polio to test your new vaccine or any of those other thousands things you shouldn't do that we owe our entire way of life to?

. . . Just curious...

----------


## Night Wolf

> _Originally posted by kimpossible_
> *Whew.  Tell your doctor I suggested he up the dosage there, Leo.*



Hehe, classic!               ::rolllaugh::  

Made my day with that one!

----------


## Ex Nine

< -----   What I look like when I'm speechless.

----------

